# NEW BOAT



## shallow death (May 20, 2010)

finally got myself a jon boat. its a 1648 alumacraft. i was just looking for some tips on building the rack. like height width how long the legs should be.. how far back from the front well anyways thanks, Tyler


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

There's a thread on here that's stickied. Check it out. It'll tell you alot, and if you've got questions after you've read it, ask away.


----------

